# Marley is Always Hungry - Help!



## Rachelle78 (Feb 1, 2008)

We feed Marley 3x a day, a half a cup of food each time. However, he always jumps up and down by the closet where we store his food and around the counter where we store his bowl after he eats. He's 8.5 weeks old. Am I underfeeding him? I don't want to overfeed him. Please help!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I feed my foster 1 cup 3xs a day, she is 12 weeks old.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Rachelle78 said:


> We feed Marley 3x a day, a half a cup of food each time. However, he always jumps up and down by the closet where we store his food and around the counter where we store his bowl after he eats. He's 8.5 weeks old. Am I underfeeding him? I don't want to overfeed him. Please help!


Your not feeding him enough, he's hungry.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I still feed Sadie 1 cup, 3 times a day and she is 8 month old.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. A growing puppy eats alot and needs it for the nutrients and growing up burns alot of calories. I kept Bama on that schedule of one cup 3 x a day till he was 6 months old.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I always went by the bag...and most everything I got him was at least three maybe four cups a day. What does the instructions say on your packaging?


----------



## Rachelle78 (Feb 1, 2008)

I didn't read the instructions. I read that golden retriever pups should eat 1/2 c. of food 3x a day. I didn't think it was enough. I've been giving a scrambled egg to go along with his 1/2 c. of food at dinnertime. My husband has been giving him more food after he finishes his bowl. I'll give him a cup 3x a day from now on.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Puppies do eat a lot and burn a lot. Try upping to 3/4C 3x a day. You'll likely up it to close to 3 cups a day in a month or so.

I've always fed 3x daily until 4 months and then cut to two meals - same amount of food, just spread over 2 meals rather than 3. Generally, as for how much to feed, I look at physcial shape of the dog. If he looks thin, I feed more. Looks pudge, I feed less. Some dogs will always *act* like they're starving, but that doesn't always mean they need more food. Go by how he looks.


----------



## Rachelle78 (Feb 1, 2008)

Marley is pretty solid. I think he's going to be a big dog. He's also very active. He's always running in the yard and my husband takes him for little walks down the road. I'll have to increase his food.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Rachelle, go according to the guidelines on the packet. That is what I did but quickly realised that Harvey is actually not getting enough. After consulting with my GR mentor she instructed me to up his food ever so slightly ... and with great results! He is no longer attacking his bowl though he still scoffs down his food very quickly. 

Harvey gets +- 150 grams of food three times a day and I up it every week, according to his weight gain.


----------



## Rachelle78 (Feb 1, 2008)

linncurrie - Marley was doing the same bowl attacking thing. I couldn't even set the bowl down before he was attacking it. I felt so bad! I don't want an undernourished pup! :no:


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Rachelle78 said:


> linncurrie - Marley was doing the same bowl attacking thing. I couldn't even set the bowl down before he was attacking it. I felt so bad! I don't want an undernourished pup! :no:


You should be able to feel his ribs - but they must not be THAT easily felt. The problem with what you are doing now, ie. feeding him more than three times a day because he is still hungry, is that you don't get him settled into a routine.

Harvey knows he gets three meals a day and that is it. He obviously gets a tiny amount of treats when we do clicker training with him, but it really amounts to almost nothing.

The feeding guidelines on the packet is a bit misleading though. It is a general guideline, not taking into account whether the pup is much larger than the norm, or making distinction between the sexes. When Harvey visited the vet on Wednesday for his shots, my vet agreed that Harvey is just carrying the right thickness of "layer" over his ribs ... does that make sense?


----------



## Rachelle78 (Feb 1, 2008)

linncurrie - it makes total sense. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## finnysigar (May 20, 2010)

*My puppy is always hungry*

Hi..
My Golden puppy - Brownie is 5 months old. I've been feeding my Brownie 3 times a day, full of her bowl, but she's still hungry. Should I be worried?
Most of you say 1 cup, what is the size of the cup? 

Is it ok to feed her puppy food mix with rice and soup?

Appreciate your info.. thanks
Finny


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We use a 1 cup measuring cup to measure the dog food. I would not supplement her dog food with human food, just increase the amount of puppy food you give her instead.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

At 8 weeks you need to feed the pup four times a day. Give him a breakfast of oats soaked or cooked in goats milk, add a cooked egg to it twice a week, honey the other days and top it with natural yogurt. that will fill his tummy up and he will feel soo good.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I still feed my dogs three cups each a day. I split it up to 1.5 cups twice a day.


----------



## Harley&Em (Apr 24, 2010)

Aww hope it becomes easier for you its can be confusing... What I do is feed my puppy who is 6 months old twice a day I go with what the bag of kibble tells me to and just split it equally also because he is still young and growing I take him every 2 weeks to the local pet at home (big shop where you can buy your animal all it needs and more they also have a vets there) where I buy his food from and weigh him to make sure he is gaining weight at a good pace... I am in no ways an expert but he seems to be doing really well. Also I with his food we were given a specific measuring pot for that type of food


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What food are you feeding Brownie? We'll want to find out how many kcals/cup are in the food. Usually, 3 cups a day broken up into three meals is normal for a GR puppy. Use a standard measuring cup from the kitchen. 

1 cup= 2/10 of a liter, 2 dl.... I have no idea what units you use in Bangkok. Sorry!


----------



## finnysigar (May 20, 2010)

Thanks all for the reply.. 

Before she turned 4 m.o, I gave Brownie puppy food only. Then I gradually change with the steam rice + soup [boiled water with chicken bones only] mix with puppy food [I use Purina/Pedigree]. I think total it's about 600-700 gram/day. I follow the puppy food package measurement.
I can feel her ribs but yes, not THAT easily felt  I guess her weight is quite ok?


----------

